# Collar or harness?



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Right now I am using a martingale style collar for Ruby. She does still pull on walks on occasion. She's a good walker with me, but when my mom or sister take her outside she does pull more with them because they dont correct her which is annoying. I'v googled and talked to other pug owners, and every pug owner I have come across uses a harness for their pugs because of their breathing problems. Would it be best to always use a harness with a pug over the collar? I did use a harness on Ruby when she was a puppy but I didnt like it, it would rub under her armpits and cause irritation when walking. And there are sooo many different harness styles out there, wouldnt even know where to start to find the right one for her. 

Any suggestions? The thing that freaks me out too is if a pug pulls too hard, and puts pressure on their throat, apparently their eyes can pop out of their sockets which would need to be corrected with surgery. Im good at stopping her from pulling on walks, because I stop in place and make her circle back around me to my side, and dont walk again until she settles down, but like I said, my mom and sister dont really correct her on walks and she pulls a lot with them.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I generally prefer harnesses for walks, especially if it's a breed prone to collapsing trachea or the dog is a puller, I can't imagine it's great for the neck to have so much pressure applied on a small area like that. If your dog has irritation problems it could mean the harness isn't fitted properly (if it's too loose it could rub). The harnesses could have just been cheap and poorly made or your dog might just be sensitive. 

You might look into a puppies harness, people tend to like those: 









There are some padded harnesses as well:

Alpine Outfitters - Your One-Stop Shop for Quality Working Dog Gear - Tel: (360) 659-3800









Clean Run: Walkeez Fleece-lined Harness










And there are no pull harnesses, though not all of those will necessarily be good for irritation, they will help with the pulling (it looks like the alpine outfitters harness above can be ordered with a ring in front to make it a no pull harness too. Honestly any harness with a ring in front can be used as a no pull, they just might slide a bit if not tight enough):

Sporn (not sure exactly how this works...might use discomfort or might just make the dog have trouble walking (lift him up) when leash is tight, not sure)
Mesh Non-Pull Harness: The Sporn Company









Easy Walk
Easy Walk Harness Product Description - Premier Pet









Halti
Halti Harness - No Pull Harness - Dog Training Supply










There are lots of other no pull harness, but those are the more common ones, I've used an easy walk and love it.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

My sister uses a harness for her pug. I need to find a good soft one for Sprocket.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i have a very stubborn pug....it took forever to teach him how to walk on a leash...and i wasted a lot of money on harnesses....most of which are still sitting in my closet.

i use a martingale now and i just don't pull hard. i stand like a tree. that way, he does the pulling and the leaning at that 90 degree angle.....and slowly but surely he does it less and less.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, it doesn't help with pulling but Snorkels has a harness where the ring is right in the middle of her back. She can choke on anything and our walks were a few steps, choke, a few more steps, choke, endlessly. Even on a harness. And when I had her on a collar she injured her neck pretty severely, so that was the end of that. 

I can't guide her at all, but she doesn't choke any more!

Other people buy collars, i am addicted to these harnesses. Unfortunately, my lack of a job has forced me to quit ordering a new one every few weeks.

It's also great for riding - I clip her into her car seat with the harness and she can stand or sit.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

> There are some padded harnesses as well:
> 
> Alpine Outfitters - Your One-Stop Shop for Quality Working Dog Gear - Tel: (360) 659-3800


Oh my gosh! Thank you for posting this Maxy! I wanted to order this harness for my dogs last year from Clean Run. I waited until Kai was finished growing to order two at the same time, and when I was ready the website didn't seem to carry them anymore. Then I couldn't remember what the harness was called, so had no idea how to find another supplier.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

I've always used harnesses. As a puppy a kitten harness was about all that would fit Tuffy and Toby. Being a first time dog Daddy, I just felt easier with a harness.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

The one I was looking at was the "Easy Walk" one because it is supposed to discourage pulling. I was curious about the puppia harness, but it seems like it might be too "warm" in the summer time with that extra fabric on the chest and stomach area.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Kat said:


> The one I was looking at was the "Easy Walk" one because it is supposed to discourage pulling. I was curious about the puppia harness, but it seems like it might be too "warm" in the summer time with that extra fabric on the chest and stomach area.


That's kinda the same sentiment I have about the Puppia harnesses. They look great on short haired dogs, ridiculous on mine (I know, because I still got him one, despite my prediction :wink. Even on short coats though, I think I prefer the open chest designs better. I walk Louis with the Easy Walk; we got it back when he was a pup because he pulled a lot (before we knew about the stand like a tree trick). Two years later, combined with training, we still walk him in it and I have no complaints.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Brody has one of these ones, but I, like Re, FAR prefer the martingales. 
I use it for his car harness









Dixi however has one of these, because of her back I havent tried to teach her to walk in anything else, she came to us with it...and that is what she will always been in!!:wink:


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Scarlett O', I am using a martingale for Ruby right now, and I do like martingale collars, but my issue is my mom and sister let Ruby pull, which is why I would feel more comfortable switching Ruby to a no pull harness instead. 

I went to check out the "easy walk" harness today at Pet Valu, and I think thats the one Im going to get, its nice looking, and I like how it still had a martingale style chest part. And it doesnt seem like it would rub under the armpits as much as some other harnesses.

So Ruby's girth is 18.89 inches. On the easy walk site they have a harness that measures from 15-20 inches, and one that measures from 19-25 inches. The 15-20inches has a nylon width of 1/2", while the 19-25 has a nylon width of 3/4"... which one would be better to get for Ruby?


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

So I bought two different harnesses at Pet Valu today to try on Ruby. I got the easy walk one Easy Walk Harness Product Description - Premier Pet and the Canine Equipment no pull harness -

I did not like the easy walk one at all, it kept sliding down her chest, and if I made it any tighter it would be too tight, and I didnt like how the leash would sort of bounce around. Also it looks like it kind of puts pressure on her back. This is her in the harness: And being that she's wrinkly, it looks weird on her too









And then the Canine Equipment harness, Im not sure if I like it or not. I cant take the tag off in case I want to return it so I dont have a good idea of how it works. But here are some photos of her in the one:

















Should I get to Canin Equipment one, or just a regular step in harness? I really know nothing about harnesses, but they look so uncomfortable! 

Pet Valu also carries a basic step in harness:
Coastal Pet Lazer Brite Reflective Harness Periwinkle | Canada

I need help >.<


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah that easy walk doesn't look like it's fitting right at all. That's the down side to some no pull harnesses, they don't always fit oddly proportioned dogs. The canine equipment one doesn't look terribly comfortable under the armpits either. If you can find a sporn no pull harness I might try that on her, it seems similar to the second harness you have there but is padded in the arm pit area. A regular harness would be fine for avoiding throat damage but I wouldn't get a step in one like that, I've seen dogs slip out of them WAY too easily. What you might try to see if you can make a regular harness work as a no pull harness is buy a normal harness with an o ring in the front and then clip the leash to the o ring. On that site you linked I don't see any harnesses with o rings but it shouldn't be terribly hard to find one...

See on this harness where all three straps of the harness come together? You can attach the leash to that piece of metal and it will function somewhat like an easy walk harness (though you'll want the harness tighter than it is in my photo, his is sort of loose so it gets pulled off to the side too easily) I don't think it's quite as effective, I think it's easier to power through, but it's better than nothing if you can't get one that fits right.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

From the photos I have seen of this harness, it seems like it doesnt go into the armpits.. which is perfect. Its what Iv been looking for. Ruby's armpits dont have a lot of hair under them, so I know wearing a harness on long walks would cause some serious rashes. What do you guys thing of this harness? I love how it has a pug design and you can order it custom for their body.. and you can order them custom made at no extra charge.. Pugs on Parade | Linden Line Designs EXCLUSIVE -- Pug Harnesses, Pug Notecards, Dog Collars

Oh no... I just read on their site that they arent shipping internationally  hopefully that excludes Canada? Lol >.<


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I prefer a harness for walking. Jackson doesn't hardly ever pull, but even a slight tug seems to cause him a big of gagging. I just feel better with a harness on him when we're out walking or in public places, etc. Quick potty breaks outside I often will just use his collar. But the thing is I often keep his collars a bit loose-ish, since they aren't for walking and only for ID, so it can slip over his head sometimes - well, it happened once anyways.

We are using the Buddy Belt right now. Which was PRICEY - I admit, it took me a looonggg time to buy it. Then I finally did, and was kind of like "ehh" for the money I spent on it so I got cold feet and returned it. A few months later, decided to try it again, and am so glad I did. I love it. Jackson doesn't seem to mind it at all. Causes no choking near the neck at all. It's pretty simple for people to understand - even my dad put it back on right and he's dumb when it comes to harnesses and such, because it's literally like putting a belt on yourself. Also, it's nice in the winter if he's wearing a hoodie or something, I don't need to adjust anything - simply put the harness over the clothes and pick a different hole.

My 2nd go to is Puppia - love them. Will definitely always have them around. I haven't really found them to be too hot in the summer time at all. It's a light mesh material. Also very easy to wash so don't mind it getting dirty. Super comfy for him too, or so it seems.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Iv heard that the puppia harnesses break on people because the material is "chincy" and if a dog really wanted to, but could escape from it. Not sure if that's true, so many mixed reviews with the puppia ones.

I was actually looking at the Buddy Belt... seems like it would be an armpit issue with Ruby though.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I dunno, I've never had an issue with puppia. He's 16lbs and pretty strong when he wants to be. I haven't seen the material breaking or anything. I am sure it may stretch a bit over time. I've always had good luck with them.

But have been using the BB more, it's now almost our every day harness. I was concerned about the armpit thing, but really, it's pretty soft on the inside. And it gets softer with time. After about a month, it conformed to Jackson's body. They also sell liners just in case you have a sensitive dog.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

We use a harness on Yogi...mostly Harry Barker and Puppia's are great. I don't see how Puppia harnesses are easy to get out of...its our bum around harness...like the times we need one other than prancing around town. Oh, excuse me, I've been informed Yogi struts not prances, lol. It's what I call our grunge harness for when we are taking him swimming, hiking, etc.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

heres another alternative to gentle leader
Walk In Sync - The Easiest and Most Humane Way to Walk and Train Your Dog : Walk In Sync Sport Harness & Leash


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I strongly prefer the walkeez (see link in Maxy's post above) because it allows full range of movement and has lots of padding. My dogs find them so comfortable that they run through the woods, play with other dogs, and come home and sleep in them without ever scratching or biting them. However, they're not the most attractive (a friend refers to them as training bras).

Clean Run: Walkeez Fleece-lined Harness

Grisha Stewart also likes the freedom harness. It's the least inhibitive of the alternatives.

Patented No Pull Training Harness - Patented Design - Wiggles Wags & Whiskers


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I like the look of the walkeez fleece lined harness, it looks like it doesnt go under the armpits as much as some other harnesses.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Kat said:


> So I bought two different harnesses at Pet Valu today to try on Ruby.


Ruby is hilarious. That first photo she's looking at you like "Are you serious???"


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Haha yeah, she wasnt happy with me. But she was patient with me when I was trying to fit it to her. Her tail was uncurled the whole time though haha. 

The more I look at the walkeez fleece lined harness, I think thats the one I will try. For sure it's not the ''prettiest" harness, but if it works and is comfortable, I care more about that than making Ruby look cute lol.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I just ordered the walkeez fleece lined harness in purple... too bad there wasnt a pink  Not a bad price at all, and its free shipping! Hopefully it works with Ruby


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Kat said:


> I just ordered the walkeez fleece lined harness in purple... too bad there wasnt a pink  Not a bad price at all, and its free shipping! Hopefully it works with Ruby


My guys love them. Fingers crossed that Ruby likes it, too.


----------



## BrittanyM (Jan 28, 2012)

xellil said:


> Well, it doesn't help with pulling but Snorkels has a harness where the ring is right in the middle of her back. She can choke on anything and our walks were a few steps, choke, a few more steps, choke, endlessly. Even on a harness. And when I had her on a collar she injured her neck pretty severely, so that was the end of that.
> 
> I can't guide her at all, but she doesn't choke any more!
> 
> ...


Love this harness!! Where did you purchase it or order it from?


----------

